
Doomsday clock tells when Japan's sex problem will cause country to go extinct - phodo
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/this-doomsday-clock-tells-you-when-japans-sex-problem-will-cause-the-country-to-go-extinct-a7236976.html
======
mixedCase
If I may, XKCD is as opportune as ever:
[https://xkcd.com/605/](https://xkcd.com/605/)

